
Show Your Work: Don’t forget ‘loading’ indicators - firasd
https://medium.com/@firasd/show-your-work-dont-forget-loading-indicators-9f511af1743d
======
NTripleOne
Here's a very simple catch-all JS snippet I have laying around for web stuff,
assuming you're AJAXing stuff in (and using jquery).

    
    
      $(document).on({
      	ajaxStart: function() { /* code */ },
      	ajaxStop: function() { /* more code */ }
      });

